# Problem mit Schnittmaske bei Illustrator



## wohnakzent (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mit Illu eine Visitenkarte erstellt. In das Visitenkartenfeld soll ein Viertel von einem Kreis (Pixelgrafik) reinragen.
Ich habe also den Kreis so positioniert wie es gern hätte, den Rahmen von der
Visitenkarte als Schnittmaske gewählt. Ergebnis perfekt, jetzt sehe ich nurnoch
den Teil des Kreises der auf der Visitenkarte liegt, aber der Rest des Kreises wird
beim makieren trotzdem immer mit ausgewählt. Ich möchte aber, dass der "Rest"
des Kreises komplett verschwindet, so dass wenn ich "alles auswählen" wähle nur
eine Grafik in größe der Visitenkarte habe. Könnt Ih mir bitte sagen wie ich das mache
ich werde hier noch verrückt. Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,
warum nervt dich den das? Also du kannst in Illustrator keine Pixelgrafik beschneiden.
Mach das in Photoshop. Aber vergiß nicht das du am Rand noch Beschnitt benötigst.

Gruß


----------



## Paraneuros (11. Juni 2008)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> warum nervt dich den das? Also du kannst in Illustrator keine Pixelgrafik beschneiden.
> Mach das in Photoshop. Aber vergiß nicht das du am Rand noch Beschnitt benötigst.
> 
> Gruß


von 3 mm zu jeder Seite


----------



## janoc (11. Juni 2008)

Ah doch, das kann schon nervig sein; wenn man das "beschnittene" Format exakt an Hilflsinien oder anderen Objekten ausrichten möchte geht das dann nicht. Man muss dann mit Koordinateneingabe arbeiten oder vorher gar ausrechenen wieviel Überhang die beschnittene Grafik hatte ... nichts unmögliches, aber das sind diese klassischen 2 Sekunden Mehraufwand die einem fürchterlich auf den Keks gehen. Kennt ihr das nicht?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2008)

Ok du hast recht es kann NERVEN!  .
Aber es gibt so ein paar Dinge die kann man eben bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nicht ändern und dann muß man sich fügen und das ganze eben ein den Workflow miteinberechnen.
Oder man wartet mit seiner Arbeit bis die nächste Illustratorversion rauskommt und bettet das die Funktion eingebaut wurde  ,

Viele Grüße und nicht stressen lassen!


----------



## Paraneuros (11. Juni 2008)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Ah doch, das kann schon nervig sein; wenn man das "beschnittene" Format exakt an Hilflsinien oder anderen Objekten ausrichten möchte geht das dann nicht. Man muss dann mit Koordinateneingabe arbeiten oder vorher gar ausrechenen wieviel Überhang die beschnittene Grafik hatte ... nichts unmögliches, aber das sind diese klassischen 2 Sekunden Mehraufwand die einem fürchterlich auf den Keks gehen. Kennt ihr das nicht?


wenn man mit glatten Werten arbeitet sollte das ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## janoc (11. Juni 2008)

Es geht ja nicht um glatte oder rauhe oder sonstige Werte, sondern einfach dieser Mini-Mehraufwand den man in der alltäglichen Arbeit immer wieder mal hat, der einen mehr nervt, als ein echter Mehraufwand.
Oder bin ich mit diesem Gefühl alleine?


----------

